# [gelöst]cam-Treiberwahl nicht möglich taucht nicht auf(lsusb

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo,

eigentlich würde ich gerne meine im Rechner eingebaute Webcam einrichten, dazu wollte ich dann wie hier http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Webcam beschrieben vorgehen.

Als ich dann aber über lsusb den Chipsatz herausfinden wollte, bekam ich sie gar nicht angezeigt. Wahrscheinlich wieder mal ein Anfängerfehler, wäre aber trotzdem dankbar, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.

Bei dem Rechner handelt es sich um ein ThinkPad T400 (2767-WSD) mit dem Rahmen, der eben eine LED-Hintergrundbeleuchtung und eine Webcam in sich vereint.

Viele Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## XMath

Hi,

kannst du die Kamera vielleicht im BIOS deaktivieren?

Vielleicht taucht sie deshalb nicht auf.

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Daran hatte ich noch gar nicht gedacht, ehrlich gesagt, aber eben habe ich nachgeschaut, im BIOS habe ich nichts gefunden, um die Webcam zu aktivieren, also warum finde ich sie nicht? Jemand eine Idee?

Die Ausgabe von lsusb sieht bei mir so aus:

```
Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 008 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 17ef:1004 Lenovo

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 004 Device 003: ID 0a5c:2145 Broadcom Corp. Bluetooth with Enhanced Data Rate II

Bus 004 Device 002: ID 08ff:2810 AuthenTec, Inc.

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
```

Kann das eventuell jemand mit einem T400 oder etwas vergleichbarem bestätigen?

Viele Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## Josef.95

 *Schinkencroissant wrote:*   

> Bus 001 Device 004: ID 17ef:1004 Lenovo

 

 *Suchmaschine wrote:*   

>  Webcam
> 
> The webcam in T61 is some sort of UVC camera: Found UVC 1.00 device Integrated Camera (17ef:1004). The module loads out of the box. I tested the camera using: Luvcview: http://mxhaard.free.fr/spca50x/Investigation/uvc/luvcview-20070512.tar.gz Just compile and run using ./luvcview -f yuv (JPG format doesn't work)
> 
> I also tried gqcam and webcam, but both doesn't work (first SEGFAULTs, second prints Invalid argument)
> ...

  http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Ubuntu_7.04_%28Feisty_Fawn%29_on_a_ThinkPad_T61#Webcam

```
$ eix Luvcview

* media-video/luvcview

     Available versions:  (~)20070512

     Homepage:            http://linux-uvc.berlios.de

     Description:         USB Video Class grabber
```

/edit:

Evtl. bekommst du deinen "lsusb" Output auch noch etwas auskunftsfreudigker indem du mal ein 

```
 # update-usbids
```

durchführst. Dies aktualisiert die lokale Datenbank-Datei von "lsusb" (aus dem Internet), diese sollte möglichst immer aktueller sein als die verbaute Hardware.

Viel Erfolg

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo,

sorry, aber ich hab da nur den Namen Lenovo gesehen und habe von da aus nicht auf die Kamera geschlossen. Mit der ID, OK, Anfängerfehler...

Jetzt habe ich beim Kernel mal das entsprechende Häkchen gemacht und siehe da, die Webcam tut's. Sie erscheint mir ein wenig langsam, kann das auch der Treiber oder die Konfiguration sein oder ist das grundsätzlich nur die Hardware?

Vielen Dank soweit, wenn jemand noch was zu dem Ruckeln sagen kann, bitte, ansonsten [gelöst]

Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

